# Abbiamo tutti un blues da piangere...



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Quando in Italia si suonava...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t35b3RCbvmI


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Aprile 2009)

e te li ricordi i primi new trolls? E gli area? Perigeo, osanna e napoli centrale? Banco e pfm .... Alcune cose. Anche la prima Nannini, quella di california e latin lover: rock !


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> e te li ricordi i primi new trolls? E gli area? Perigeo, osanna e napoli centrale? Banco e pfm .... Alcune cose. Anche la prima Nannini, quella di california e latin lover: rock !


 Gli Area erano musicisti coi controcazzi... non che questi scherzino, eh! Si ricordo benissimo i napoli centrale. "Darwin" del Banco è un lp perfetto... testi e musica eccezionali!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *e te li ricordi i primi new trolls?* E gli area? Perigeo, osanna e napoli centrale? Banco e pfm .... Alcune cose. Anche la prima Nannini, quella di california e latin lover: rock !


 quelli di visioni?
_Vedo gli occhi tuoi il viso e poi
Le mani tue che ho stretto a me
Rivedo te come se fossi qui.....
_


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Aprile 2009)

*.......*



Minerva ha detto:


> quelli di visioni?
> _Vedo gli occhi tuoi il viso e poi
> Le mani tue che ho stretto a me
> Rivedo te come se fossi qui.....
> _


non conosco questo pezzo, sai? Mi riferivo a concerto grosso e una notte sul monte Calvo. Nico di palo un signor chitarrista


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> non conosco questo pezzo, sai? Mi riferivo a concerto grosso e una notte sul monte Calvo. Nico di palo un signor chitarrista


di palo ,vittorio de scalzi e gianni belleno sono due miei illustri concittadini (pure giorgio usai , componente "mobile" del gruppo).
concerto grosso si rifaceva alle sonorità dei jetrho tull e dei king crimson


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

pino daniele. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz48TYtxsj4&feature=related


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> pino daniele.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz48TYtxsj4&feature=related


 di un po' quello che vuoi, ma a me la voce di pino daniele fa cagare...
moltissime belle canzoni (una per tutte quando quando oppure anna verrà) che cantate da altri mi piacciono molto di più


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *di un po' quello che vuoi, ma a me la voce di pino daniele fa cagare...*
> moltissime belle canzoni (una per tutte quando quando oppure anna verrà) che cantate da altri mi piacciono molto di più
















canta con l'anima... non capisci, non capisci...


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> canta con l'anima... non capisci, non capisci...


 canta con la voce...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> canta con l'anima... non capisci, non capisci...


 adoro pino daniele.è struggente


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMlwGfJvENY

anna oxa


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> canta con la voce...


e tu digiti con le dita. ma che discorso è, scusa?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro pino daniele.è struggente


ha saputo unire melodia napoletana e blues in un modo che ogni tanto... è proprio spaccacuore.


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu digiti con le dita. ma che discorso è, scusa?


 la voce non mi piace, non so che dirti...è bravo, bravissimo non discuto...infatti altri interpreti (tipo la oxa che canta quando quando la trovo molto più struggente di lui) che cantano le sue canzoni mi piacciono di più...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

*quanno piove*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkY4d9ICE9w


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkY4d9ICE9w


nessuno discute la grandezza...
possiamo postare l'80% delle canzioni di pino daniele e dire quanto sono belle...la Sua voce non mi piace...dici che non sono sensibile?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la voce non mi piace, non so che dirti...è bravo, bravissimo non discuto...infatti altri interpreti (tipo la oxa che canta quando quando la trovo molto più struggente di lui) che cantano le sue canzoni mi piacciono di più...


anche la mannoia canta bene sally ma la versione di vasco è sempre la più bella. la oxa ha una voce stupenda ma io preferisco cmq la versione di pino.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nessuno discute la grandezza...
> possiamo postare l'80% delle canzioni di pino daniele e dire quanto sono belle...la Sua voce non mi piace...*dici che non sono sensibile*?


no, ma che c'entra... stiamo parlando di gusti musicali, mica di problemi sociali..


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche la mannoia canta bene sally ma la versione di vasco è sempre la più bella. la oxa ha una voce stupenda ma io preferisco cmq la versione di pino.


 tornando al tuo discorso anche la oxa canta con l'anima, secondo me....quindi si riduce il tutto ad una questione di gusti...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

nessuno può convincere un altro in materia di gusti....ma io lo sento necessario alla sua melodia e  la sua voce ha tutta l'amarezza e la malinconia della sua terra


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, ma che c'entra... stiamo parlando di gusti musicali, mica di problemi sociali..


 ma no, nel senso che non SENTO quanto sia struggente Pino Daniele...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tornando al tuo discorso anche la oxa canta con l'anima, secondo me....quindi si riduce il tutto ad una questione di gusti...


 io la oxa la trovo bravissima, raffinata (anche molto bella) ma non mi arriva


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io la oxa la trovo bravissima, raffinata (anche molto bella) ma non mi arriva


 aspè...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

questa mi spappola il cuore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fyA4W95q_k&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> aspè...


e aspettiamo, vah..


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

tre panini e tre birrette mentre aspettiamo?


----------



## Iris (10 Aprile 2009)

Pino Daniele non ha una voce bella in senso classico...ma ha la voce adatta a ciò che scrive. E poi suona in maniera ineccepibile.
Le sue canzoni cantate da altri perdono secondo me...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

è un quarto d'ora che aspetto ma la oxa mica è arrivata


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un quarto d'ora che aspetto ma la oxa mica è arrivata


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Pino Daniele non ha una voce bella in senso classico...ma ha la voce adatta a ciò che scrive. E poi suona in maniera ineccepibile.
> Le sue canzoni cantate da altri perdono secondo me...


io lo adoro da sempre. sono un cantante di blues mediterraneo -cantava- quando lo ho sentito per la prima volta ed è stato subito amore.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

ehm..so di fare uno strano accostamento ...ma leggere la pioggia nel pineto ed ascoltare quanno chiove è come  sentire le gocce che mi cadono addosso


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm..so di fare uno strano accostamento ...ma leggere la pioggia nel pineto ed ascoltare quanno chiove mi fanno sentire le gocce che mi cadono addosso


oddio... la malinconia ci sta tutta.. immagina se d'annunzio avesse conosciuto il blues..


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

*reale ci ha tirato un reale pacco*

i panini e le birrette chi li paga?


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

non sono riuscito a trovare un'altra canzone su youtube di un 'altro cantautore e quella che ho io sul pc è di 5.7 mb
(bisognerebbe chiedere allo staff di ampliare la grandezza dei file mp3 in particolare caricabili sul sito).
comunque visto che si parla di pino daniele posto questa...
de gustibus, io trovo più bella e struggente (si parlava di malinconia e amarezza, ma la oxa a voi non sembra malinconica e amara abbastanza, a me molto...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYXPbrxXSkQ


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> i panini e le birrette chi li paga?


 aho! e c'avrò pure io una vita, no?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

allora.
come dicevo anna è molto brava tecnicamente ed ha una presenza scenica unica.
ma è così curata in ogni suo movimento che è un piacere guardare che a me arriva come fine a se stesso.
belle perfomances ....ma senza sentimento(soggettivissima opinione ...ovvio)


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora.
> come dicevo anna è molto brava tecnicamente ed ha una presenza scenica unica.
> ma è così curata in ogni suo movimento che è un piacere guardare che a me arriva come fine a se stesso.
> belle perfomances ....*ma senza sentimento(soggettivissima opinione ...ovvio*)


 ti quoto, einfatti io trovo il contrario..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io lo adoro da sempre. sono un cantante di blues mediterraneo -cantava- quando lo ho sentito per la prima volta ed è stato subito amore.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is_aSZ7BwMM


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora.
> come dicevo anna è molto brava tecnicamente ed ha una presenza scenica unica.
> ma è così curata in ogni suo movimento che è un piacere guardare che a me arriva come fine a se stesso.
> belle perfomances ....ma senza sentimento(soggettivissima opinione ...ovvio)


 A parte che non si capisce mai una parola... per me potrebero pure frullarla...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ha una raffinatezza ....


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

*da una che non apprezza la carlà*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A parte che non si capisce mai una parola... per me potre*b*ero pure frullarla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aggiungi una b
e 
passami direttamente ringhio 

	
	
		
		
	


	






la guera è guera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungi una b
> e
> passami direttamente ringhio
> 
> ...


Non ho capito se la frulleresti anche tu...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito se la frulleresti anche tu...


 dico che non sento la sua anima ma che è raffinata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dico che non sento la sua anima ma che è raffinata.


 A me sembra raffinata come la Bellucci e la Carlà ...ovvero tutta costruzione e nulla di naturale.


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra raffinata come la Bellucci e la Carlà ...ovvero tutta costruzione e nulla di naturale.


 come se la Bellucci e la Carlà avessero un talento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> come se la Bellucci e la Carlà avessero un talento...


 Si discuteva su un altro piano.
La Oxa sa cantare. Mi piace solo Una ragione da poco, ma questo è gusto personale (soprattutto perché non capisco quel che dice).

L'ho sentita in un'intervista ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi preoccupi con questa perdilezione


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si discuteva su un altro piano.
> La Oxa sa cantare. Mi piace solo Una ragione da poco, ma questo è gusto personale (soprattutto perché non capisco quel che dice).
> 
> L'ho sentita in un'intervista ...
> ...


comunque è "un'emozione da poco" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




trovo invece che al di là dei manierismi fisici (mosse, mossette e similia) canti con vero trasporto...non ho mai detto poi che la trovo bella oaffascinante come donna (a parte in un particolare periodo).


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

la canzone che volevo postare oggi interpretata da anna oxa è questa...













a me piace proprio tanto..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzNc5dZBVts


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> comunque è "un'emozione da poco"
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  fantastico lapsus


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> fantastico lapsus


già....


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

*persa...*

comunque anche perdilezione fa la sua porca figura...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> comunque anche perdilezione fa la sua porca figura...


Se avessi sentito l'intervista saresti inquietato da questa predilezione ...mancava che citasse quel tuo autore che ...prediligi...


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se avessi sentito l'intervista saresti inquietato da questa predilezione ...mancava che citasse quel tuo autore che ...prediligi...


 oh porc....di chi parli?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> comunque è "un'emozione da poco"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quello che tu chiami mossette in realtà fa parte della sua ottima presenza scenica.è magnetica, elegante fisicamente e piena di personalità



.......ma prima non eri tu che la difendevi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi è pure arrivata l'anima or ora.


e poi la bruni aveva talento come indossatrice.


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che tu chiami mossette in realtà fa parte della sua ottima presenza scenica.è magnetica, elegante fisicamente e piena di personalità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 andavo dietro a quello che diceva persa sul fatto che poteva sembrare studiata. io parlavo del trasporto della voce...se non l'avesse mai vista ma sempre e solo sentita, mi domando se persa avrebbe avuto la stessa opinione.
 quello che credo è che è vero che sia studiato, ma che comuqnue quella è la sua natura ormai...ad esempio anche carmelo bene era studiatissimo ma nello stesso tempo affascinante, no?


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

la bruni era/è una bellissima donna e una meravigliosa indossatrice. parlare di talento forse è troppo...predisposizione?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> andavo dietro a quello che diceva persa sul fatto che poteva sembrare studiata. io parlavo del trasporto della voce...se non l'avesse mai vista ma sempre e solo sentita, mi domando se persa avrebbe avuto la stessa opinione.
> quello che credo è che è vero che sia studiato, ma che comuqnue quella è la sua natura ormai...ad esempio anche carmelo bene era studiatissimo ma nello stesso tempo affascinante, no?


 come uomo uno stronzo...
l'artista: geniale


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come uomo uno stronzo...
> l'artista: geniale


appunto...anna oxa forse manierata on stage ma con un trasporto ed un'anima nella voce...secondo me, ovvio


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

mi sto innamorando della tromba.
Qualcuno conosce dei pezzi belli??


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sto innamorando della tromba.
> Qualcuno conosce dei pezzi belli??


non sono addentro ma Armstrong mi sembra ben attrezzato...cerca su youtube (che non sia la performance di sanremo però...)


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

qualcosa di più attuale??


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcosa di più attuale??


la tromba delle scale... (sai che non resisto...è la pirlitudine)
nini rosso mi pare che sia un bravo trombettista...cerca..


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

opss....hai detto attuale..allora nin zo...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is_aSZ7BwMM


chist è o blues... int 'o core...


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chist è o blues... int 'o core...


 infatti la canzone è un capolavoro...e un omaggio pieno di amore....


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sto innamorando della tromba.
> Qualcuno conosce dei pezzi belli??


sì, io. john coltrane e miles davis. se ti piace il jazz.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, io. john coltrane e miles davis. se ti piace il jazz.


grazie anna
ora cerco!!


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie anna
> ora cerco!!


 grazie anna? ma se sono della stessa epoca di Armstrong!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti la canzone è un capolavoro...e un omaggio pieno di amore....


........... ............... Napoli è bella anche perché ha Pino.


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ........... ............... Napoli è bella anche perché ha Pino.


 nessuno discute la grandezza dell'autore...e alcune canzoni come questa solo lui le può cantare non fosse altro perchè se  le cantasse unnon napoletano non si avrebbe la stessa emozione...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> grazie anna? ma se sono della stessa epoca di Armstrong!


a parte che hai torto.. ma anche se fosse?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte che hai torto.. ma anche se fosse?


è che stasera mentre passeggiavo col cane ho sentito da una finestra un pezzo con la tromba dolcissimo...credo sia moderno ma non ho idea di che sia


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la tromba delle scale... (sai che non resisto...è la pirlitudine)
> nini rosso mi pare che sia un bravo trombettista...cerca..


se va bè allora consigliale anche il sax di papetti già che ci sei..


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte che hai torto.. ma anche se fosse?


anno più anno meno anna...lei ha chiesto qualcosa di più attuale di armstrong...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè allora consigliale anche il sax di papetti già che ci sei..


quello con le copertine con le tette di fuori??


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè allora consigliale anche il sax di papetti già che ci sei..


 perchè? papetti cosa ha che non va?


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello con le copertine con le tette di fuori??




















e le ciliegie in bocca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vado...ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è che stasera mentre passeggiavo col cane ho sentito da una finestra un pezzo con la tromba dolcissimo...credo sia moderno ma non ho idea di che sia


moderno... se hai sentito solo la tromba non so.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> moderno... se hai sentito solo la tromba non so.


vabbè ma non conosci niente con la tromba e altro attuale??


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè? papetti cosa ha che non va?:c_laugh::c_laugh:


tutto. come cosa?
ti sembrano domande da fare?
perepepepè.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè ma non conosci niente con la tromba e altro attuale??


oddio.. mi metti in crisi. sicuramente qualcosa di bello c'è ma ci devo pensare un attimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna, senti questo.
Non è male

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjIWEO8t-jk


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anna, senti questo.
> Non è male
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjIWEO8t-jk


non male. dovrei ascoltarlo di più ma.. non è affatto male..


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

*in conclusione*

ho capito che Reale guarda più alle tette della Oxa che non al resto... e lascia da pagare al bar con la scusa che ci ha la sua vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non male. dovrei ascoltarlo di più ma.. non è affatto male..


che figata però sto you tube cazzarola!!
guarda che è bravissimo!!
ed è italiano


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

oltretutto è pure gnocco!
Anna senti qua!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgyLFNJ1wkY


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltretutto è pure gnocco!
> Anna senti qua!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgyLFNJ1wkY


bella scoperta..
e sì.. è pure gnocco.

'ndo cazzo suona prossimamente?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella scoperta..
> e sì.. è pure gnocco.
> 
> 'ndo cazzo suona prossimamente?


ha un sito. ora guardo, cazzo è un fenomeno con la tromba!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcosa di più attuale??


Miles Davis ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Aprile 2009)

*.......*



Minerva ha detto:


> di palo ,vittorio de scalzi e gianni belleno sono due miei illustri concittadini (pure giorgio usai , componente "mobile" del gruppo).
> concerto grosso si rifaceva alle sonorità dei jetrho tull e dei king crimson


M'era sfuggito questo post. Si, concerto grosso era intriso di progressive rock, e quel periodo era veramente fecondo di 
novità e cambiamenti. Abbiamo avuto gruppi rock che non avevano nulla da invidiare a quelli d,oltremanica e d'oltreoceano. Con un unico handicap. Che la lingua italiana mal si concilia con le armonie e i ritmi rock. Ancora oggi alcune canzoni molto azzeccate musicalmente si accoppiano a testi pure ben scritti ma per me indatti a quel genere. Che ne pensate?


----------



## Old reale (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho capito che Reale guarda più alle tette della Oxa che non al resto... e lascia da pagare al bar con la scusa che ci ha la sua vita.




















non è vero...





e non contraddirmi che c'ho la febbre


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

sono andata a cercare  un cd di fabrizio bosso e non l'ho trovato


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


povero..che sfiga


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono andata a cercare un cd di fabrizio bosso e non l'ho trovato


 Neanche on line?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche on line?


on line non ho mai preso nulla...
andrò alle messaggerie musicali martedì.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> povero..che sfiga


reale ha spesso la febbre....

secondo me è coccolite acuta


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei debbbbole.....

tu hai bisogno di coccoleeeeee....


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> reale ha spesso la febbre....
> 
> secondo me è coccolite acuta





Miciolidia ha detto:


> sei debbbbole.....
> 
> tu hai bisogno di coccoleeeeee....


spesso mi sembra troppo...

per il resto non hai tutti i torti 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(e ce l'ho ancora, insieme alle placche sulle tonsille 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :balloon


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> povero..che sfiga


puoi dirlo forte...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte...


povero...che sfiga!


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> povero...che sfiga!
















cazzona.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

*Reale*

Come và la febbre?


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come và la febbre?


un paio d'ore fa ancora 38.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa mi spappola il cuore
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fyA4W95q_k&feature=related


senti questa....a me dà i brividi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwahwnXsi0&feature=related


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm..so di fare uno strano accostamento ...ma leggere la pioggia nel pineto ed ascoltare quanno chiove è come sentire le gocce che mi cadono addosso


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2pSX7r4I0c&feature=related

il mio sole nascerà dove cammini tu....il mio sole morirà dove arrivi tu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

*questa mi fa impazzire*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-phggJG2sM


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> un paio d'ore fa ancora 38.....


ma che culo!! 
ma solo a me la febbre non viene mai??


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che culo!!
> ma solo a me la febbre non viene mai??


visto che oggi è quasi scomparsa, te la cedo volentieri...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono andata a cercare un cd di fabrizio bosso e non l'ho trovato


ne ha incisi 10 in tutto. uno la ha dato alla mamma, uno alla morosa, otto agli amici. gliene hanno già restituiti sette.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> senti questa....a me dà i brividi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwahwnXsi0&feature=related









che bella che è..


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> un paio d'ore fa ancora 38.....


 natale e pasqua...sembri somatizzare l'emozione di stare con la tua ragazzina.
che tu sia sensibile è certo, d'altronde


----------

